# Grass/weed identification



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Sooo my backyard was seeded with the same Bermuda as my front... I've been letting it grow longer just because I'm lazy but out of no where it's completely covered in whatever this is... trimec didn't touch it... I sprayed the whole back as well.

I have patches of Bermuda but more so this other grass/weed?


----------



## reauxl tigers (Feb 7, 2019)

Looks like the same thing I just found in my yard https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=9687


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Here's an article about creeping signalgrass in Florida.

https://etindallturfgrass.wordpress.com/2012/10/25/controlling-creeping-signal-grass-in-central-florida-lawns/


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Here's an article about creeping signalgrass in Florida.
> 
> https://etindallturfgrass.wordpress.com/2012/10/25/controlling-creeping-signal-grass-in-central-florida-lawns/


How the heck did it overtake the whole yard so fast??? Insane!!!


----------



## reauxl tigers (Feb 7, 2019)

Yea it's crazy. I just noticed it in my st Aug yard which it blends in dangerously well with.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

reauxl tigers said:


> Yea it's crazy. I just noticed it in my st Aug yard which it blends in dangerously well with.


My back was all washed out and I spread Bermuda seed ... I just went and looked and my neighbors back jungle is covered in it. It must have spread under the fence and birds ... it's only on the side of the yard.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Just sprayed a ton of spectricide ... it has the same 2,4-D active ingredient as trimec... not sure if it'll touch the signal grass but it's a broadleaf from what I'm reading... so it might work?


----------

